# One year anniversary



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 24, 2015)

So next weekend is mine and my wife's first anniversary. Well she wanted to go on a trip before we try to have a little woodworker and never take a vacation again haha. So we're going to Cabo San Lucas. Like on our honeymoon, I plan on drinking some beer and going out to see if I can find some wood to bring back with me. Anyone ever been to Cabo before, if they have markets selling wood items and stuff? Last time I kinda failed and brought back some cedar, but it looked a lot different than ours and I turned a nice little platter from it. I know Cabo is a peninsula and doesn't look big, so all the good stuff is probably in the main part of Mexico, any advice? haha


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 24, 2015)

Dont get drunk and buy wood... your last drunken wood purchase didn't pan out so well.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2015)

Congrats on your 1 year mark. Y'all should still be on your honeymoon. If you can find a use for yucca and cacti you'll be happy lol. Kidding aside Mexican ironwood is all over the peninsula. Virtually all the carvings in the tourist shops will be made of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey I thought the wood turning out pretty good. Mexican ironwood, if it's anything like desert ironwood, I'm sold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 24, 2015)

Joe, congratulations on the anniversary!!! I've seen some carved animals out of Mexican Ironwood, beautiful stuff. If you can lay hands on some of that I think you'll be happy! Tony


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hoping it's like jamaica, where the carving people are selling stuff and have a pile of wood behind the scenes. Then they'll say a high number for a piece, I'll say a half or a quarter of what they ask, and they agree haha. Looked online at pics and looks like some nice stuff.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 24, 2015)

Congrats Joe and Missus. Have fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 25, 2015)

Congrats! Marriage is most definitely a marathon. Bring back some treasure woods from Mexico! Chuck


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 4, 2015)

Got some wood, not coming back until Tuesday, shall see if it makes it through customs alright. I bought a little carving too, in case I get questioned, will say the wood is the base for the carving and more haha. It's some heavy stuff, they sell the stuff on the beach but of course none of them had wood there, he had to leave to go get some, was a 3 hour trip for him. It had bark and bug holes in the bark, had him cut the bark off. For $40 for both, I'm happy and I'm sure he is, I'm not the best haggler haha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2015)

Those are some nice chunks Joe. Good for you and good for the local. You're getting a wood fix and he is feeding a family.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Kill the bugs!!! They won't let it in if there's any bugs or eggs....


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Kill the bugs!!! They won't let it in if there's any bugs or eggs....



They won't care about it with a small chunk like that most likely. Wink and a nod probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh...and Congrats on the anniversary !!


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 4, 2015)

There were just bug holes in the bark, none in the wood.


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 6, 2015)

Tell them at customs that the chunk is a carving of an Aztec god. Gary


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 6, 2015)

I figured with the chop marks from the hatchet, just a bad carving of the ocean haha. It's 4:20am here waiting on a shuttle to go catch our flight, my wife picked awful flight times haha


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 6, 2015)

Well the a-holes in Mexico city said I couldn't take the piece with me on my carryon, even though the first flight it wasn't a problem. Said it was too heavy and could be used as a weapon. Not very happy about it, kept my mouth shut bc I didn't want to get stuck in the h hole of Mexico city. Guess i should have bribed him, probably would have worked.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2015)

_"I can pay the additional weight charge - who do I pay amigo, you ci?" _


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 6, 2015)

He said Id have to get my luggage and recheck it in, which would have been basically impossible since I was on a connecting flight and like 3 people in the airport spoke English. So guess I'll just have to do some woodworking with what I got at home. What really sucks is I have to go to work tomorrow.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

